# [2015] Jackie Chan in Dragon Blade



## Linkofone (Sep 12, 2014)

​


> Huo An (Chan), the commander of the Protection Squad of the Western Regions, was framed by evil forces and becomes enslaved. On the other hand, a Roman general escapes to China after rescuing the Prince. The heroic duo meets in the Western Desert and unfolds a thrilling story.



*Starring:*


    Jackie Chan 
    Adrien Brody 
    John Cusasack 

Also apparently a "big Hollywood star" will appear.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Chan could rock the fuck out of a Goatee


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 12, 2014)

This looks epic. I wanted to see Jackie in another movie so badly and now I get to see him and Adrien Brody together. Thats a win.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't care about trailer.

Don't care about storyline.

Don't care about cast.

It's Jackie Chan. That's enough to watch.

A name like Dragon Blade does help though.

EDIT: Adrien Brody, wow. Okay, that's good.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 12, 2014)

I have not seems a Jackie chan movie in a while hope this one  will end up being good


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

got to pay the bills i guess.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 13, 2014)

His best days are arguably behind him but I may give this a go when it's out.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 13, 2014)

I hope it is better than last police story or CZodiak

that was awfully painful to watch
cant he hire some  good director and writers?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 13, 2014)

I thought this movie would be fantastic because of more interactions between Asian and western actors.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 21, 2014)

I hope Adrian Brody isn't doing any fight scenes.

Better yet, I hope he does. It might be funny.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 22, 2014)

Gotta love Jackie.  How old is that guy now? Bet he can still kick some ass.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 22, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> Gotta love Jackie.  How old is that guy now? Bet he can still kick some ass.



The dude is 60.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 23, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> The dude is 60.





 yeah that makes sense, but he sure as hell doesn't look like it.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 23, 2014)

Must have been all the exercising and good diet.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 28, 2014)

I won't be watching this movie till he straightens his shit out re democracy in his homeland, tyrant


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 29, 2014)

It seems like Jackie Chan's taking his acting more seriously and getting away from his comedy shtick.

I hope he works with Tony Jaa at some point.  They both have similar styles & craziness could ensue.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 29, 2014)

I dunno, I still prefer Jackie Chan more as a comedic actor. But that's just me. I saw some really dark shit that he acted in, those ...


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 29, 2014)

_The Myth_ is the last thing I've seen of his.  It was good but sad.

I think some of Jackie Chan's early stuff (before he had plastic surgery) was off the charts emo.  I can't say I really remember it.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 3, 2014)

I really liked his Police Stories.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2014)

I wonder if this will be any good


----------



## Muk (Nov 20, 2014)

Same, since his son is sitting in jail for posseing drugs.
Btw anyone heard anything about his sons drug drama?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2014)

he's a druggie, what else, druggie drama is always the same


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 21, 2014)

All Jaycee is doing is delaying the movie. I'm not sure how much he will affect Jackie's film otherwise.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't know why it is called Dragon's Blade ... 天將雄獅

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMu_q4Iks8k[/youtube]


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2014)

hmm those romans are fighting too much asian like ;p
or am i imagining things?


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 25, 2014)

Gotta adapt to new styles.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 19, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_8rWx181Vw[/youtube]

More "in the making"


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 20, 2014)

Seems interesting. I await the official trailer


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm expecting good things.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ2628TiTyw[/youtube]

We finally have a trailer! 

I admit, it needed work. But the environment looked fantastic.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 28, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ2628TiTyw[/youtube]
> 
> We finally have a trailer!
> 
> I admit, it needed work. But the environment looked fantastic.



.

Looks a lot like the ancient china flashbacks from _The Myth_.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 28, 2014)

Ancient China is a myth.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 29, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Ancient China is a myth.



.

Did you see _The Myth_?

Did you like the scene where the general makes a last stand on a small pile of his enemies bodies?

[youtube]DlVy2Ln7QNc[/youtube]

Or, is someone just...  trying too hard?


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2014)

Trying too hard to do what?


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 29, 2014)

Trying too hard to be manly?



It was a great scene.  But...


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2014)

Holy shit that trailer  

Is this a gay love story or something?


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 30, 2014)

Well it was ancient Rome.


----------



## scriptblossom (Dec 30, 2014)

I thought I read something about Jackie was retiring from making movies but guess it was wrong. Hoping this will be good but it's not really my type of story. I mostly enjoyed his older movies and Rush Hour 1+2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 30, 2014)

Jackies best are action comedies and pure ye olde chinese martial arts flicks


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 30, 2014)

I feel that he'll be good in this one.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 4, 2015)

Some more info. Love Historical fictions.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 14, 2015)

Seems kind of like a chinese version of Ben Hur.

Jackie Chan is Ben Hur, the guy with the beard is Messala.

They start out the best of friends.  Then at some point one betrays the other and they end things in mortal kombat.

?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 14, 2015)

That honestly would be kinda cool.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 17, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90raYIKQ9uM[/youtube]


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 17, 2015)

What a King.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 18, 2015)

I was impressed by the English that Jackie Chan improvised.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 18, 2015)

Roof top scene from "who am I?"

What a film.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 20, 2015)

What a true actor


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 20, 2015)

Costume design looks beautiful too.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 20, 2015)

Man, this looks good. But the director's resum? is quite terrible.
Please don't be shit, I'm actually excited.
I like that Jackie speaks both English and Chinese here, rarely happens.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 20, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Trying too hard to be manly?
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great scene.  But...



it was great scene and pretty "make sense" for Chinese-legend fans

I mean Lu Bu, Zhang Fei, Guan Yu was like as strong as 10.000 man


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 22, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Costume design looks beautiful too.


Agreed



asdfa said:


> Man, this looks good. But the director's resum? is quite terrible.
> Please don't be shit, I'm actually excited.
> I like that Jackie speaks both English and Chinese here, rarely happens.



I really hope this movie turns out fantastic.



wibisana said:


> it was great scene and pretty "make sense" for Chinese-legend fans
> 
> I mean Lu Bu, Zhang Fei, Guan Yu was like as strong as 10.000 man



Guan Yu has a reason to be strong like that.


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2015)

i went and saw it today 

well the fights are superb as always
and you get the feeling the romans are using their weapons like how romans should

also music was awesome 

well as far as story goes. dat bromance


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 19, 2015)

Indeed.


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2015)

Also no shaky camera for the fightscenes.

It's such a joy towatch a Jackie Chan movie.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 20, 2015)

Still there isn't a release date in my country,it looks neat,the only thing I don't like are the Roman's armors,they do not wear the famous lorica segmentata


----------

